# New Guy



## pdt (Sep 16, 2007)

I've lurked for a long time, and I've decided to start posting. I'm a college guy who's interested in gaining, and the Weight Board said you folks would probably be more interested in any accompanying documentation. So here I am 

As this thread is useless without pics, I have included some.

I hope to be spending a good deal of time here =).


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2007)

pdt said:


> I've lurked for a long time, and I've decided to start posting. I'm a college guy who's interested in gaining, and the Weight Board said you folks would probably be more interested in any accompanying documentation. So here I am
> 
> As this thread is useless without pics, I have included some.
> 
> I hope to be spending a good deal of time here =).



welcome, cutie!

:bow:


----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Love that belly fur! You're a good looking guy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Sep 16, 2007)

Aww, you're adorable! 
Like uber handsome.

Blah, there are no cute fat/wanna-be-fat guys at my college!


----------



## pattycake (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow! Cute! Welcome!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 16, 2007)

A cute little tummy and a sweet smile. Aww.

-Qit


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2007)

*thanks for sharing such KILLER EYE CANDY :smitten: 

come here LITTLE SKOOL BOY....ANGEL has some cake and cookies for you after skool today, now clean your plate so you can have some more *GOODYS* hehehe*


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> come here LITTLE SKOOL BOY....ANGEL has some cake and cookies for you after skool today, now clean your plate so you can have some more *GOODYS* hehehe





I have to admit, this kind of creeped me out a little. Haha.


----------



## pdt (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the replies! I'm flattered, haha. I wish the ladies around here were so outspoken. I'll be sure to keep you supplied with updates


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Sep 17, 2007)

welcome with arms wide open

ya look kinda like Jack Black I think, anyways welcome.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 17, 2007)

You are cute  I think you look like Paulie from O.C.C.


----------



## pdt (Sep 18, 2007)

A few more pictures for you 

All of the furniture in my bedroom is really low, haha. Get ready for a bunch of images of me in close proximity to the ground.










*the above is a trick of perspective. I'm not really that pearshaped...
...yet?






Thanks for the lovely comments earlier =)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 18, 2007)

pdt said:


> A few more pictures for you



yeah, you're definitely too cute for your own good


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 18, 2007)

I love these freaking poses  Especially the last one. It should have a caption over it saying....Me sexy-You jealous  


pdt said:


> A few more pictures for you
> 
> All of the furniture in my bedroom is really low, haha. Get ready for a bunch of images of me in close proximity to the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnygrl (Sep 23, 2007)

ok, i want someone like you in my college. NOW! thanks for sharing !! 
you are really cute


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 24, 2007)

You work the camera so, so well  Pleased to meet you, you beautiful young man you!  

Bella xXx


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, welcome  .... & i am gonna stop drooling now :blush:


----------



## chickadee (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow. You look very handsome. I wish you were at my college!


----------



## pdt (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww, thanks for all the awesome comments. Haha, this place is really great for a guy's self-esteem. 

View attachment 00001.jpg


----------



## scarcity (Sep 25, 2007)

Ueee! Eye candy for meeee (okay, us ... but that didn't rhyme  ).

Anyway, welcome to the boards, cutie-pie :eat2:


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 25, 2007)

Sexy! The floppy forelock and the facial topiary are appreciated too.

What's the tattoo of?

SnapDragon.


----------



## pdt (Sep 28, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Sexy! The floppy forelock and the facial topiary are appreciated too.
> 
> What's the tattoo of?
> 
> SnapDragon.



Thanks! The tattoo is a Celtic shield knot.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 30, 2007)

You are cute.


----------

